# Too many levels of symbolic links (make dep)[SOLVED]

## willdev

This is no longer solved.  The issue has come back.  See post titled BROKEN!

==================================================

This is not solved.......

Here is how I fixed this issue.

I am running 2.4.22-gentoo-r12

I had linux26-headers installed becuase I am using "~x86" and 2005.0 profile.

I changed to the 2004.0 profile.

Unmerged linux26-headers

emerge linux-headers

Then I reemerged glibc

Doing these steps made "make dep" run with no errors.

==================================================

All,

I have searched the forums and google and haven't found any help.

I am running 2.4.22-gentoo-r12.  I need to recompile my kernel and modules.

I need to stay on the 2.4 kernel as some applications I have need this kernel.

Steps I have done:

1.) cp .config ../config-date

2.) make mrproper

3.) cp ../config .config

4.) make menuconfig

5.) make dep

Here is where I get this error:

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12/include/linux/modversions.h was not updated

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12'

scripts/mkdep -- `find /usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12/include/asm /usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12/include/linux /usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12/include/scsi /usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12/include/net /usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12/include/math-emu \( -name SCCS -o -name .svn \) -prune -o -follow -name \*.h ! -name modversions.h -print` > .hdepend

find: /usr/src/linux-2.4.22-gentoo-r12/include/asm: Too many levels of symbolic links

scripts/mkdep -- init/*.c > .depend
```

I am really stuck.  Any help is appreciated.

John

```

uname -a

Linux erato 2.4.22-gentoo-r12 #1 Fri Jul 9 12:03:52 EDT 2004 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r0, 2.4.22-gentoo-r12 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.22-gentoo-r12 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.9

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Feb 20 2005, 17:53:50)]

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/resin/conf /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/lib/jboss /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig distlocks fixpackages sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aalib acl acpi acpi4linux alsa arts avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bonobo cd cdr cpdflib crypt cups curl dga dvd dvdr emboss encode esd ethereal fam flac flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 java jpeg ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod mjpeg mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pdflib perl png ppds python quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb wmf xine xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

```

----------

## willdev

Tried to upgrade to kernel 2.4.28-gentoo-r8

The kernel emerged fine.  I was able to patch with acpi, software suspend, mppoe patches.

I copied over my 2.4.22 config and ran make oldconfig.

I ran make xconfig to verify selections and add any new ones for the new kernel.

Then, when I ran make dep, here is the error I get:

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8/arch/i386/lib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8'

make update-modverfile

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8/include/linux/modversions.h was not updated

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8'

scripts/mkdep -- `find /usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8/include/asm /usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8/include/linux /usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8/include/scsi /usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8/include/net /usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8/include/math-emu \( -name SCCS -o -name .svn \) -prune -o -follow -name \*.h ! -name modversions.h -print` > .hdepend

find: /usr/src/linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r8/include/asm: Too many levels of symbolic links

scripts/mkdep -- init/*.c > .depend

```

I have read about the symlinks in the kernel source tree and build tree.  I have tried it both ways, and I get the same error.

Showing my ignorance, What is asm? And why is find have a difiicult time with this? (Does asm=assembly?)

I have googled and found cryptic posts from kernel dedvelopers about this, but for early 2.4 kernels.

I can't compile any kernel at this point.

Thanks,

Jjohn

----------

## willdev

Here is what I did to get this resolved: (Don't really what the problem utimately was, or how this fixed it.)

Removed all kernel sources.

Emerged kernel sources for 2.4.28-gentoo-r8.

Relinked the /usr/src/linux,

Make menuconfig, built the config from scratch,

Everything worked.

----------

